# Type Fish ???



## Buddy55 (Jul 5, 2022)

Hello from Bud
  I have a question. Can any fish be smoked?  My son is asking about smoking tilapia. I usually do not eat fish, too many fish sticks while growing up. You know, catholic up-bringing and such.
I did a small search, but did not see much (well, I saw a lot. But do not know)
Are there certain fish you should not smoke? 
Just asking (do something to help and thank my son with)


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 5, 2022)

i once smoked a salmon for a freind and i said never again, i had to scrub the  entire inside of my smoker to get rid of the fish smell


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

__





						Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia (Hickory Smoke)
					

Small Labor day Smoke (Brook Trout & Tilapia):  A few weeks ago, one of my Son's tower monkeys asked me if I'd smoke a couple small Trout for him. I couldn't say no, because all of those crazy kids are always willing to help the Old Bear, whenever he needs it !!! I told him to bring them over...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Nodak21 (Jul 5, 2022)

Any fish can be brined and smoked. Fish with more oils are usually preferred for the smoker  because the finished product of a less oily fish can be a tad dry.


----------



## Nodak21 (Jul 5, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> i once smoked a salmon for a freind and i said never again, i had to scrub the  entire inside of my smoker to get rid of the fish smell


LOL- yes to this. If you don’t have foil or a pan to catch the drippings your smoker may have a fishy smell for a couple of cooks.


----------



## Buddy55 (Jul 5, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...out-tilapi, dang kids.a-hickory-smoke.111096/


Yeah, dang kids being so dang helpful. I was in ICU for about 6 - 8 weeks. He stepped up and helped his mom (and me). Getting her to  and from the hospital, steading her nerves, and just being a great big help. Still trying to get up and about. Just a slow go.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

Buddy55 said:


> Yeah, dang kids being so dang helpful. I was in ICU for about 6 - 8 weeks. He stepped up and helped his mom (and me). Getting her to  and from the hospital, steading her nerves, and just being a great big help. Still trying to get up and about. Just a slow go.


Take your time. Hope you're on the mend soon!


----------



## DougE (Jul 5, 2022)

I usually grill talapia, but I wouldn't be opposed to smoking it. Oil rich fish like salmon fare better for smoking, as has already been mentioned, but I'd still give it a go.


----------



## Buddy55 (Jul 5, 2022)

Oh, I also wanted to know the best wood to use. I read about peach and apricot, I have maple. I also have mesquite and hickory.
 What are some more suggestions.??
And , is tilapia an oily (??) fish?
 oh I just notice. Dang auto-correct my title is to be "FISH"


----------



## DougE (Jul 5, 2022)

Fruit woods are what I use with fish. Mesquite and hickory will overpower the subtle flavor of fish, IMO.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 5, 2022)

Sounds like a son to be proud of for sure! Can't be much help with the fish smoking but take your time and hope you get healed up.

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

Buddy55 said:


> Oh, I also wanted to know the best wood to use. I read about peach and apricot, I have maple. I also have mesquite and hickory.
> What are some more suggestions.??
> And , is tilapia an oily (??) fish?
> oh I just notice. Dang auto-correct my title is to be "FISH"


I'm trying to get your title changed to "Fish" for ya bud


----------



## Nodak21 (Jul 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> Fruit woods are what I use with fish. Mesquite and hickory will overpower the subtle flavor of fish, IMO.


I agree with using fruitwoods (apple, cherry, peach, etc.. )  or neutral flavored wood like alder  or oak.


----------



## Buddy55 (Jul 6, 2022)

Thank you TNJAKE, and Everyone for the help and support. That Corona virus just kicked my butt. I can get around just fair but it is kind of like asking for patience. I want it but I want it NOW!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 6, 2022)

Changing the title was easy sorry getting over covid is not so easy for you. Hang in there hopefully you'll continue to recover at a faster pace soon. If you need something edited you can always send me a PM.


----------



## Buddy55 (Jul 6, 2022)

I thought the same about hickory and mesquite. But like I said, I do not do much with fish.

 My kids, WOW. All my kids stepped up. My wife was a wreck. And all three of the kids helped and consoled her. They all live nearby.by. My son lives with us. My daughters live in Thorton. I am really proud of them. And of course, this is not first is not the first time they have wowed me.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 6, 2022)

For my tastes, fish higher in oil are best when cured and smoked. Trout, salmon, steelhead, and tuna are my favorites. 

Alder is too mild for my tastes, apple is acceptable, an apple and cherry mix works too. All that said, I have found that on thicker fillets.... I like a mix of pecan and hickory on occasion.  This mix would likely be too strong for most. 

It's fair to mention that flavor wood and smokiness is directly related to timing in the smoker, and moistness (or dryness/doneness) of the finished product.  I like a moister product, maybe 150° maximum internal. Here is what that looks like; this is steelhead and the veins of fat are very obvious. 






This on the other hand is some trout from my local waters, so much thinner fillets.  For this I would opt for apple or cherry.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 6, 2022)

Smoked fish is great.  Salmon, trout, stealhead...made all those.  Tilapia might be a little to tender and fall apart - unless you get it skin on (never seen this).

I never had a fishy smell after either...not sure what thats about.  I usually just scrape off and bits and start the next cook.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 6, 2022)

As far as I'm concerned all fish can be smoked!

Being from RI I'm partial to bluefish. Nothing better imo.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy55 said:


> Hello from Bud
> I have a question. Can any fish be smoked?  My son is asking about smoking tilapia. I usually do not eat fish, too many fish sticks while growing up. You know, catholic up-bringing and such.
> I did a small search, but did not see much (well, I saw a lot. But do not know)
> Are there certain fish you should not smoke?
> Just asking (do something to help and thank my son with)


If you go to that link that Jake posted above, You will se that I said the "Tilapia" smoked was just as good as the Trout was.
So any fish that I ever smoked was Great.
And as far as ruining your smoker with the smell, I smoked over 100 pounds of Salmon over a period of 3 months, and it didn't affect any of the other meats I smoked before, during, or after all of those Salmon.

To avoid any confusion, this is the one Jake referred you to:




__





						Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia (Hickory Smoke)
					

Small Labor day Smoke (Brook Trout & Tilapia):  A few weeks ago, one of my Son's tower monkeys asked me if I'd smoke a couple small Trout for him. I couldn't say no, because all of those crazy kids are always willing to help the Old Bear, whenever he needs it !!! I told him to bring them over...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 6, 2022)

I’ve had good luck with a revised cod recipe (way too salty and smoky first time) …

Smoked Cod II

Dry Brine:

1t kosher salt

2T Dk br sugar

1t Old Bay

Refrigerate 3 hrs

Rinse/dry

Refrigerate 3 hrs

Bring to room temp

Smoke 200* to IT 140* 

Mix Apple/Cherry

(Takes 1-1/2 hrs)


----------



## Buddy55 (Jul 7, 2022)

DougE said:


> I usually grill talapia, but I wouldn't be opposed to smoking it. Oil rich fish like salmon fare better for smoking, as has already been mentioned, but I'd still give it a go.


Thank you for that idea. I like it the best, but wife and kids will NOT let me near any flames. I am using oxygen and they are afraid I will burst into flames if I get near any flames. I am not allowed in the pantry because the furnace and water heater are in there.  So I am Definitely not allowed near the grill. (lol) Luckily the smoker is electric. My wife is still nervous about me being near it alone. Yes, it must be love.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 9, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> LOL- yes to this. If you don’t have foil or a pan to catch the drippings your smoker may have a fishy smell for a couple of cooks.


Or just dedicate a cooker to fish.


----------



## Buddy55 (Jul 11, 2022)

Dang, I did it wrong. My son was so-so with it. (not happy, but did not throw it out.)  He does not like food warmed with the microwave and does not like leftovers. I guess that I never noticed that before. So, to try again, about how long does it take to smoke a 1/2 pound of salmon. He also mostly eats salmon.  It is a little too expensive to just go with "by guess and by golly" (wow, where did I remember that from??)


----------



## DougE (Jul 11, 2022)

Buddy55 said:


> Dang, I did it wrong. My son was so-so with it. (not happy, but did not throw it out.)  He does not like food warmed with the microwave and does not like leftovers. I guess that I never noticed that before. So, to try again, about how long does it take to smoke a 1/2 pound of salmon. He also mostly eats salmon.  It is a little too expensive to just go with "by guess and by golly" (wow, where did I remember that from??)


Slabs of salmon take me around a couple hours smoking at 160~180°. I take them to 145° IT.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2022)

Buddy55 said:


> Thank you for that idea. I like it the best, but wife and kids will NOT let me near any flames. I am using oxygen and they are afraid I will burst into flames if I get near any flames. I am not allowed in the pantry because the furnace and water heater are in there.  So I am Definitely not allowed near the grill. (lol) Luckily the smoker is electric. My wife is still nervous about me being near it alone. Yes, it must be love.


I know the feeling!!
I was no longer allowed to mow my yards, and I had to stay away from the Christmas Tree. Grilling is definitely a No-No!!
Hang in there, Buddy!

Bear


----------

